# Dog Leaves Room When I Sit Down



## jbreneman (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi folks! Wondering if you could help me explain my dog's behavior here...


If my 2 year old dog is laying down in the living room, and I come and sit down in the room, he leaves and goes lay down in another room of the house, likewise for any room, in fact he'll go to another end of the house usually.

Now I love him, and always treat him affectionately... he's gone through a number of obedience classes and we never hit him or mistreat him... but he NEVER does this for my wife, he's always in eye sight of her...

she doesn't give him any more treats or attention than i do... just trying to figure this out is all...

the only thing i can think of is since he's not entirely used to me being around? i did just recently get out of the army so i am home all the time now... but then again he doesn't do this to any other men... when my wifes brothers come he stays in the same room too...



thanks for any help!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

What are you doing in the room after you enter? 

My dog often leaves the room when I sit at my computer. How can I blame her? Why stare at someone who's ignoring you when she can nap on the couch?


----------



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> My dog often leaves the room when I sit at my computer. How can I blame her? Why stare at someone who's ignoring you when she can nap on the couch?


My dog does the same thing. Being in the other room with the rest of the family is more entertaining, but starting tonight they're trying to get him to stay off the couch, so I imagine he'll be coming into my room and sleeping more often.

It's my dog btw, not their dog. I feed him, walk him, etc. I'm his alpha and he listens to me way better than anyone else in the family.

If only my sister is home though then he'll usually be in my room while I'm on the computer. He doesn't care much for her lol


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Maybe you are physically more imposing, and he thinks you are "claiming" that space. Try calling him over to you and asking him to lay down near you for a few days and see if it helps for him to have "permission" to be in the room with you.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine just walked past the door....on his way to bed. Sometimes he's at my feet, sometimes in the hall but, usually he's in the same room. A big part is what gets reinforced....calmly petting while laying at your side, slipping him a treat on occasioin when he's laying close.


----------



## jbreneman (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your insightful replies!

He probably does think of me as being more dominating... but I've been working on it, although no matter how many treats I give him, snuggle with him or play with him, he'll still get up after a few minutes, haha I don't know we'll see how it goes...


----------

